# 10-l Power Feed Problem Solved



## porthos (Oct 27, 2016)

the old phrase that "its always something simple" holds true to this problem  that i adressed a couple days ago. after taking the apron off a couple times thinking that everything fixed itself; i was wrong it didn't fix itself. the simple solution was that i noticed that the 1 inch nut in front of the star wheel had backed off and jammed against the star wheel causing it to jam. all it took was to tighten that nut and everything is fine now. feel kind of stupid; but that's ok i can sleep well tonight


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 27, 2016)

You found the problem!  Take the credit for finding the problem and repairing it.  Many or most repairs are like that, simple things that have loosened or tightened, lack of lube, or operator error.  Just be happy that it is working again, and be really glad it was something simple...


----------



## tkingmo (Oct 29, 2016)

but why start a new thread??


----------

